# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Выставка от Sony и  Intel

## kuzri

Прошла такая инфа, что будет проходить передвижная выставка от Sony и Intel. Но где и когда не известно. На выставке будут представлены новые ноуты  VIAO, а также еще много нового в области мобильных и настольных компьютеров. Не хотелось бы пропустить это событие. если кто нибудь знает что об этом делитесь?

----------


## Migerat

Хм....спасибо за уведомление, а то почти пропустил у нас в городе такую выставку от Sony, пошуршал в гугле и выдало вот это в качестве оф.источника http://vaio-intel-roadshow.sony.ru/ если еще актуально для вас.
У меня знакомый звонил из Новосибирска, спрашивал идет ли и у нас акция для тех кто купит ноут на выставке, вроде как обещают + к покупке подарить путевку на 7 дней куда-то за бугор на моря.
Интересно конечно, насколько это правдиво, сам и проверю...давно хотел ноут VAIO:rolleyes:

----------

